# Latest build 1/20th Ferrari D50



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I was contracted to build this model for an elderly gentleman who can no longer work on this type of project. It is a multi-media die cast model of the 1955-56 Ferrari D50 driven by Fangio in the Gran Prix circuit. It is an Italian kit and has very vague instructions for building. Just several exploded drawings. The body is pre-painted but none of the other parts are. And there is no painting guide. I downloaded as many relevant pictures as I could find on the internet. There are no part numbers and the screws for the metal parts were in a bag with no key on the drawings indicating which size goes where. I agreed on my fee before I found out how difficult the process would be. Here are some images of the job so far.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

That is really cool. Never seen that type of diecast, or the style of car. Thanks for sharing!
Corey!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Bob, good to see you man, Yeah I agree with rocket, I have only seen this kit as a hard to reach peace my self, and very pricey as well, you friend really much trust you to allow you to build this for him, NICE PEACE BOB, thinks for showing it to us, HOPE TO SEE IT ALL IN ONE PEACE SOON......



Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I found out after I started on it, that the retail price of this kit is around $250. The guy that suggested me to the client races slot cars with me and had seen my build of the Black Porsche 911 GT1 Evo and my blue Ferrari 250 GTO. He had been offered the the project but didn't want to try it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

They are very nice kits......


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh man, is it wrong if I got wood just looking at that thing? I have a friend named Scott Green that is a Ferrari and vintage F1 expert, contact him at <[email protected]> (remove the brackets) and he'll be able to help you out with the colors if you need it. Tell him Fast Petey sent ya.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is one sweet kit. Being a Shelby fan a Ferrari would be kind of sacrilegious, but that's a tempting kit!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, I'm in the home stretch. All that is left are the decals and the small details. I always save the small parts for last to prevent breaking and losing them. The car came up one screw short but that's what they make super glue for......right.
Here are the latest images.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You did a wonderful job on that!
Was the project easier than you initially thought?

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very impressive! The wire wheels look good and look like they were pre-assembled!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of it was easier and yes the wire wheel hubs were pre-assembled. The hard part there was getting the rubber over the metal core. Those tires won't ever go flat. The biggest challenge was getting the upper and lower chassis main rails to go together sandwiching all the parts in between. Also the upper and lower body pieces didn't exactly line up and it was difficult getting the warp out of the stamped metal.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Bob, THIS IS A NICE BUILD, and you did a Smoking job for sure, and I'm happy you finished for him as well, But something inside of me is now SAD you even built it, THIS KIT WAS WORTH SOME SERIOUS BUCKS MISTER, as it was, if you would have sat on if for a few more years, It would have been worth a Fricken Kings Ransom No Doubt,...lol.. But then again, Kits are made to be built, and there is lots of joy in doing so, I just have to get that in my head I guess Bob, I know this fact everything I go in to the spare room now,...lol..THERE WALL TO WALL, and To the sealing, as well as coming in the door, EVERY HOUR OF THE DAY...lol, But Nice work bob, Nice WORK IN DEED.



Ian "STOCKPILE" Anderson


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Ian for the complements. Actually the kit is and was owned by the customer. He was careful to implore me to avoid damaging the box which I have been very careful with. Apparently he is aware of the kits value unbuilt but would rather have it on a shelf to admire. I tend to agree. Personally I would never have paid that much for a model car kit. I buy kits to build even though I have many more than I could ever finish before I die. Maybe that's why guys like me buy so many, we figure we can't die until they are all built.

When I deliver it on Thursday I'm taking my blue Ferrari 250 GTO with me to see if he wants to buy it. The man seems to be a real Ferrari fanatic.

I'll post pictures of the complete build later.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds good Bob, keep us posted as well on that.....

And nice build ONCE AGAIN, i know that must have taken some work to do all that my friend,

PM sent, "check your messages",....




Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

OK people here is the finished model. It really wasn't overly difficult but some aspects made it a real PITA Two of the big weaknesses were the poor fit of the body panels and the attachment of the hubs to the axles. The kit included two radiator hoses of the same length making one to short to reach from the radiator to the front of the engine. I just used a piece of solder that happened to be the right diameter and then painted it black. The plastic screens that sit on top of the intake stacks were a weak point too. All in all it builds up to be a good model of a rare Ferrari.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"SMOKEN BUILD BOB", She looks great with he extra touches now as well, he better like the work as well, of not, YOU SHOULD KEEP IT, if he give you any guff,..
"LET HIM EAT CAKE"........lol


Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL, I couldn't afford to pay for the kit, or replace it. I'm sure the owner will be happy with my work. In the future though, if I continue to to jobs like this I think I will require there be a written contract detailing the possible outcomes and who is responsible for what. An unscrupulous client could claim I did unsatisfactory work and refuse to pay and since he has a bill of sale I would be obligated to return the model without payment for my work.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Position is 9.10's of the law they say Bob,...lol,..."NO FOR REAL", Doing things for others has always been EXTREMAL REWARDING for me, what goes around, COMES AROUND, seems to be true...
I mean, We have seen That even on this site if you ask me,..lol




Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Model delivered and paid for. The customer may want me to build for him again. He is also interested in my Ferrari 250 GTO.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you have any money left over you could get Jethro a spell checker...lol

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

steve123 said:


> If you have any money left over you could get Jethro a spell checker...lol
> 
> Steve


I have no idea who you are referring to I gave up a long time ago commenting about the slaying of the queen's english that happens online. It's only when the spelling starts to hamper my understanding of the message that I get frustrated. Or if someone spells Camaro with an E as in Camero and that's only because I had 4 of them over a 25 year period.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't worry bob, "I GOT THIS ONE",...lol...MAN I HATE DRUNKS...lol



Ian


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

You did a great job on that car. But to be honest I can't see where the price of the kit comes from. The details don't seem to be all that fine and some of it looks almost toy-like. It's a testament to your building skill that it looks as nice as it does.
Rob


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

robster94gt said:


> You did a great job on that car. But to be honest I can't see where the price of the kit comes from. The details don't seem to be all that fine and some of it looks almost toy-like. It's a testament to your building skill that it looks as nice as it does.
> Rob


I think there are two factors at work here. First it is the only model of this subject in this scale and second it is officially endorsed by Ferrari. The model does leave a lot to be desired and to build a more authentic replica many more hours of work would have been required. But I was only hired to assemble the model and not enough money changed hands to allow me to add more detail.


----------

